# Online Streaming Radio Stations in PC



## Sarah2009 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi everyone, has anyone ever used a free live internet radio site? I’m using www.myradiomix.com lately, it’s good though I was wondering if someone know’s about a better one.


----------



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah, I use Pandora:http://www.pandora.com/
And Last FM: http://www.last.fm/
I like these because you can customize your station to listen to music that fits your genre. For instance, if you like Metallica, then it will not only play Metallica songs, but it will play bands that sound like Metallica too. Pretty cool stuff.


----------

